# Audi A4 Fuse Box Diagram



## GottaB5QT (Aug 27, 2010)

After much searching I found the correct fuse box diagram for my A4 (B5). I have seen many search for this information but unable to find it. I have a 98 Audi A4 1.8TQM AEB Engine code and this is the correct diagram for my vehicle. 










Hope this helps just more than myself.


----------



## bfreehill (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for posting this...


----------



## tmoore237 (Sep 12, 2010)

so is there a air bag fuse ?


----------



## tegraphile (Sep 5, 2012)

Just what I was looking for, thanks!


----------

